# International 454 leaking liners



## Haymike (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi new to the site 
I have an IH 454 with leaking liner seals which I presume I will have to strip the engine to allow pulling of the liners?..
Questions are 
I can't seem to find a technical engine manual on the site as I would like to know if the liners are able to be removed easily and would it be a case of replaceing the orings/seals on the piston liners.
Also what would be the liner protrusion heights above the block..
Is it a relatively straight forward job?
Thanks in advance for your advise..


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Haymike, welcome to the tractor forum.

Is this a gas or diesel engine? 

I presume you have coolant getting into the engine oil? First thing I would do is remove the oil pan and study to determine where the leak is. Could be a cracked head, or block, or a leaking head gasket? If you have an oil cooler combined in the radiator, this could be the source of the leak.

You can find manuals from a number of internet sources. Also check out ebay. They sometimes have used service manuals. An I&T shop manual runs about $35. They may have an engine service manual for your tractor. Do an ebay search for "service manual IH 454 tractor".

You may be able to remove the liners with a wooden block and hammer from underneath? All you have to do is break the seal and they should come on out. Or you may be able to borrow or rent a liner puller from your IH dealer. Also check out ebay item # 142094422824

Your pistons, liners, & bearings will probably be out of spec, which your service manual will cover. Not likely that you will get away with simply changing the liner seals. 

The liner protrusion will be covered in your service manual.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome Haymike!

It's always been my practice to HOPE for the best but PREPARE for the worst. :lmao:

I've worked on many diesel engines of all brands and for the most part it's not the o-rings around the liners, it's a hole in the liner itself caused by electrolysis. Water in the cooling system that hasn't been treated with a DCA additive will cause the electrolysis and eventually eat a hole in the sleeve.

Of course there have been times when it actually was the o-rings leaking but that usually happens as a result of overheating the engine or a piston galling to the liner. 

As HarveyW said, before you start to tear down the engine, pull the oil pan. Leave the cooling system filled with coolant, put a pressure tester on the radiator. Look up and see if the drop of coolant are coming from the inside of the liner or the outside. Inside means a hole in the liner, outside means the orings are leaking.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## Haymike (Aug 23, 2016)

HI again thanks for your info...yes it's been pressure tested and it's leaking around the liners...
Will the liners pop up relatively easy with some persuasion from a hammer and a price of wood?
It is a Diesel engine .
Would someone on the site have the liner protrusion heights and do they generally need to be shimmed or are they a standard fit ?
Not keen on buying a manual frm some internet sites as not keen on putting my credit card details out there.
Your help is very much appreciated .
Thanks Mike


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

You can get a pre paid visa just about anywhere. Once you know the cost load it accordingly.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the site Haymike. Sounds like you have already done some homework. Som pretty sound advice so far, and dozer966 has a real good idea about the credit card business. Head to walmart and pick up a prepaid card.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Most wet liner diesels do not have shims to adjust the protrusion of the liners. The protrusion is pre-set by the length of the liner. The IH parts list for the D-179 engine does not show any shims for the 3-ring nor the 4-ring piston/liner assemblies.

As for the removal of the liners .... it's sort of a crap shoot. Some liners will pop right out with a block of wood and a few strong taps from a hammer. Others will have to pulled out with a sleeve puller. It really depends on how well the engine was maintained. Engines that were not very well maintained, i.e. ... had only water with no anti-freeze in the cooling system will usually be much harder to remove the liners. The rust builds up around the liner and the block and can make those liners a real bugger to get out.

Whichever liner is leaking, make sure you check it closely to determine what made the o-ring fail. 90% of the time something caused the o-ring to fail, they normally don't just fail on their own.

HTH,
Mark


----------



## Haymike (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your knowledgeable replys .....yes I think I will have some fun removing the liners as she's a rusty crusty old engine that hasn't had any inhibiter in it for the last 20 yrs.
Hopefully the block of wood and hammer will fix it though .
We don't have Wallmarts here in NewZealand unfortunately ..Thanks again


----------



## Haymike (Aug 23, 2016)

*IH 454 Leaking liner seals .which running in oil ?*

Hi again engine is striped with liners removed and have found corrosion around the o/rings.
Which running in oil should I use or can I just use the standard oil ?
Thanks again


----------



## Haymike (Aug 23, 2016)

*IH 454 Con Rod big end torque*

I just wanted to double check the ConRod big end torque for my t179 international 454 which the manual says 25 NM ???? This dosnt seem enough .... Would this be correct ?
Thanks Mike


----------

